# Different Size Fry In Same Tank



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Since the fish are spawning weekly about 2-3 days apart, my first batch (am I am sure my second as well) has different size fry in there. Some of them are total champs and are 2-3 times the size of the smaller ones. I haven't lost many fish but the biggest guys are definitely eating some of the smaller ones LOL. There are a few gimpy ones in there that never ate well and I suspect they are weaker because of that. These are most likely the ones getting picked off so I don't mind, but I am wondering if the healthier tankmates might turn into tasty morsels before too long, as their growth is really outpacing the others. I feed 2-3 times a day. Do you see similar things happening?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i watched my buddies fry eat each other on a daily occurance if it were me i would seperate sizes into differant tanks to thin the heard and theres less cannabalizem and over crowding.thats from what i saw .
fred


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It wont be a problem for the bigger fry. If you intend to raise both batches i wouldnt add fry together who are more then a week and a half apart so if the p's spawn twice in a short time it could work, but if its like a week or 2 between spawns the little ones will probably be food. 2 week old fry will try to eat smaller fry even if they cant fully fit them in their mouths.

The smaller batch will probably be noticably smaller then the slightly older batch as they will probably be outcompeted for food all the time,

If you want both batches raise them in 2 tanks or get a divider. If you are fine with one batch just keep putting them together


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

They spawn twice a week about 2-3 days apart. I was surprised they caught me off guard this morning with another clutch LOL.
I see what you mean about the smaller ones getting beat out for food. I have enough tanks I may try to separate some of the biggest ones because they may be older than that. I think I might have grabbed several week old fry in that batch. I am starting to think it won't matter cause I'm gonna be up to my ears in them very soon. A few hundred are already spoken for but still....LOL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sanjo Eel said:


> They spawn twice a week about 2-3 days apart. I was surprised they caught me off guard this morning with another clutch LOL.
> I see what you mean about the smaller ones getting beat out for food. I have enough tanks I may try to separate some of the biggest ones because they may be older than that. I think I might have grabbed several week old fry in that batch. I am starting to think it won't matter cause I'm gonna be up to my ears in them very soon. A few hundred are already spoken for but still....LOL


 the last group i rased had some that were about 3" apart and from what i could see it looked like the ones slightly older ones were 2" when the ones onyl a coupel days younger were only 1.5" Either way you will a have a ton of fry so i just throw them all together as i dont want 1000 fry. If you want to raise them on a commercial or semicommercial scale set up a new tank, but if you want to rasie them just for fun like i am just do one tank and raise one batch untill you sell them then any bathes between can be just thrown in the tank with the batch you are raising


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a couple mixed batches, 2 to 3 days between eggs. I cant believe the size of some of them compared to others , funny as hell. I still have about fifty babies left from my first batch and they are huge well over 3 inches. 1 fell out of the net the other morning and I picked him up , took a nice little chunk out of my finger lmao, Bled like a bitch. Can't believe something that small can make you bleed like that hehe. I'll try to get some more pics tonight.


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

jayscollision said:


> I have a couple mixed batches, 2 to 3 days between eggs. I cant believe the size of some of them compared to others , funny as hell. I still have about fifty babies left from my first batch and they are huge well over 3 inches. 1 fell out of the net the other morning and I picked him up , took a nice little chunk out of my finger lmao, Bled like a bitch. Can't believe something that small can make you bleed like that hehe. I'll try to get some more pics tonight.


I wanna see the cut that a 3" P can make... my 6inchers are always checking out my hand when im cleaning and stuff. I always have to wave them away from me back to the other side.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty good chunk once you peel the skin off. This one was biting me as I took the picture, but the first bite was worse lmao.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hahaha that must be like some kind of piranha breeder's rite of passage or something Jay funny shi


----------

